# How many people are poorer than you?



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2003)

Interesting enough site here... put in the ballpark of your annual $$$ and click the button and you'll see just how WEALTHY you really are. It's a plug to donate money to a charity but the results are interesting .... (true???) the good thing is you don't have to give your name... 

http://globalrichlist.com/

They pegged me at the top 23.93% with 4,564,090,909 people poorer than I am and I am the 1,435,909,091 richest person in the world... hmm mebbe I should be more grateful huh?? 

check it out.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Dec 17, 2003)

That was pretty interesting.  Mine was:

You are in the top 0.863% richest people in the world. 
There are 5,948,196,435 people poorer than you. 

I know I'm pretty thankful for what I've got.

Lorrie


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2003)

> You are in the top 7.22% richest people in the world.
> There are 5,566,727,941 people poorer than you.
> How do you feel about that? A bit richer we hope. Please consider donating just a small amount to help some of the poorest people in the world. Many of their lives could be improved dramatically or even saved if you donate just one hour's salary (approx $20.83)
> 
> Oh, and in case youre interested you are the 433,272,059 richest person in the world.


First of all, their figures are screwed up.  If I made $20.03 an hour, my annual salary would be $41,662.40 This means they made an $11,000 mistake or misdirection in an effort to get money from me.  I am poorer than 433,272,059 other people.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 17, 2003)

The median income for the planet is right around $850.00 per year. That means, half of the worlds population lives on *less than* $2.40 per day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 17, 2003)

There are 5,120,206,985 people poorer than you.


wow.  I entered in that I made $3,500.

Scary.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *First of all, their figures are screwed up.  If I made $20.03 an hour, my annual salary would be $41,662.40 This means they made an $11,000 mistake or misdirection in an effort to get money from me.  I am poorer than 433,272,059 other people. *



I believe the $ per hour number is actually a mis-calculated conversion of the Dollar to the Pound.

Try about 1.44 to 1 and see of that gets you closer.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I believe the $ per hour number is actually a mis-calculated conversion of the Dollar to the Pound.
> 
> Try about 1.44 to 1 and see of that gets you closer.
> ...



Wow...someone knows their Dollars to pound conversion!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 18, 2003)

This is the ONLY list I've every seen in which I am extremely far out on the right.

There are 5, 949, 632, 435 poorer people.

Sigh. I KNEW  I didn't feel guiulty enough about sticking it to the third world.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 18, 2003)

I dont want to demean poor people,  but take into account the area/country/location you live in and are is someone really poorer? 

For example... I have a friend from the Ukraine, he moved here recently and is working on his citizenship.

Over there, his family owns a buisness, they live in a NICE two story home, (nicer than my 1 story ranch by a mile) a nicer car than me, and they generaly live richer than me... But they only make, according to him, around 8000 a year. 

I would consider them richer than me, based on what they have, but they make like over 20,000 a year less than me.  So that site's information is skewed, IMHO.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2003)

Ya true, that they don't take in account as the the dollar value compared from here to there.  None the less it IS interesting... and makes you think about others less fortunate than ourselves. We still live in a free country (so far) heh


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *There are 5,120,206,985 people poorer than you.*



Poorer than _you?!?_


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *II would consider them richer than me, based on what they have, but they make like over 20,000 a year less than me.  So that site's information is skewed, IMHO. *



I do agree


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 19, 2003)

Your wealth does not come at the expense of others.  The affluence of another human being does not in any way make you poorer.  Comparing ourselves to others does nothing but foster envy.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Your wealth does not come at the expense of others. *



Hmmm, I'm not sure about that.

It's interesting to see where I rank, but evidently the statistics here are suspicious.


----------

